# Crested Gecko Morph/Phase?



## adam betts (May 23, 2006)

i don't know how to distinguish phases and morphs so could someone kindly tell me what i have here


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks like a flame to me!


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

I didnt think cresties could be clasified in phases.

Cresties also change colour and morph quite dramatically some times when they grow. I know 2 of mine did.


Your picture looks like a good example of a flame

: victory:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah i agree flame


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Morph*

It is hard to tell what this gecko is going to look like.
They change a LOT when they grow sometimes, and some colours will come later on. For now i would agree on the flame part. If you have pictures of the parents maybe than you might be able to tell what it might look like.


----------

